

Set Google Chrome's Developer window always on top - neya
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/deskpins.html

======
neya
Found at: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5460163/is-there-a-way-
to...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5460163/is-there-a-way-to-set-the-
google-chromes-developer-tools-window-to-always-be-on)

